# What Is The Best lumping Litter?



## sunset97 (May 24, 2011)

I have always used clay litter. I want to try the clumping litter but do not which one to try. I want one that does not have a lot of dust as it causes my cat to cough. Is there a brand that is pretty much dust free? Thanks for your help.


----------



## sunset97 (May 24, 2011)

I tried to add this to my post but the time limit had past. I have a question about how much clumping litter you use in the litter box. Currently I put about 5 to 6 inches in his litter box as he really likes to dig when he uses the box. Can I still use this much with the clumping litter?


----------



## Chloe92us (Mar 16, 2014)

We use Dr Elsey's Precious cat ultra- very little dust and clumps hard! The nice thing with clumping litter is you don't have to do a complete litter change as often if you scoop daily and keep it deep. We keep our litter about 4" deep.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I use Swheat Scoop, and I definitely put in 5-6 inches. My kitties love deep litter, and since their boxes all have deep fronts they don't scoop it out very much.

I prefer a non-clay litter that clumps. Back before I switched to Swheat Scoop I found that the clay litter aggravated my asthma, especially when scooping to cleaning out the boxes, and that my cats always had a thin layer of clay dust on them. I bought the low-dust unscented kind, but still had that problem. Now, with the Swheat scoop it doesn't bug my asthma and they don't have the same film on their coats.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I like Tidy Cats for multiple cat households. Absorbs the funk better.


----------



## sunset97 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for your replies!


----------



## catlover4ever (Mar 26, 2013)

ARM and HAMMER.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Marcia said:


> I like Tidy Cats for multiple cat households. Absorbs the funk better.


This is what I use too. I only have 2 boxes but both are the uncovered kind (until recently I used covered but realized Mia was uncomfortable in it for her size). I never smell it. I do scoop every morning though.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

For me, the best clumping litter is also the most dustiest of all of them. Scoop Away. It is great, but when you first pour it, it's a dust cloud. It's awful. But it does settle, after a few minutes. I have found it to be the best clumping stuff. I buy the 35 pounds, that has 2 boxes in one bigger box, and put the entire thing in a large rubbermaid container. This stuff goes the distance. It lasts longer than any other litter. I do also like Arm and Hammer, and then Tidy Cat, however, I don't like the Tidy Cat that has the glade air freshener in it, it is too overpowering, and my cats usually steer clear of the litter box I put that into, so I don't buy that particular one. But Tidy Cat clumps pretty good too. I have four litter boxes, so I am always experimenting with different types of litter, and for me, the Scoop Away is hands down the best at clumping. I even tried a bag of Dr. Elyese, and it was really good, but I still thought Scoop Away was better at clumping. The key is to scoop it every day (a must for my 4 cat 4 litter box household) and to keep it topped off so that it is about 4 inches deep. About once a week (or when it needs it), I wipe down the sides of the litter box. I scoop the litter to one side, wipe it down, and go around and do all the sides, and then I top them off with a little more litter. If I keep them topped and wiped and scooped, I only have to take them out and hose them out about once a month or so. I stagger when I have to do a complete change out, so I only have to do a couple at a time, because MAN is it exhausting having to house and and change 4 at a time, not to mention expensive! One of my cats has a room that only she goes in, so only she has access to that litter box, so it's smaller than the rest, which are giant rubbermaid containers, and that one is much easier to maintain.

I spend a FORTUNE on cat litter and canned cat food!!!!


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

Dr. Elsey's Precious cat - about 4-5" deep cuz one of the 2 kittens REALLY likes to dig


----------



## sherrymyra (Feb 23, 2014)

I do Dr. Elseys Precious cat also. Not any other experience to go by but when searching I found this one. Works well.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Arm and Hammer here


----------



## CrazyCatLazy (Jan 17, 2011)

I like Arm & Hammer personally. I get the unscented kind and there isn't much dust and even with four cats it doesn't smell unless I let it get out of hand.


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

i love Dr. Elsey's Precious


----------



## sarahthompson (Aug 8, 2014)

I use Tidy cat with my two kittens


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

Another vote for Dr. Elseys precious cat


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Best *Lumping* litter lol.


----------



## spazz (Sep 8, 2014)

if you go to Feeding Your Cat: Know the Basics of Feline Nutrition :: healthy cat diet, making cat food, litter box, cat food, cat nutrition, cat urinary tract health on the right there is litter box and talks about her favorite clumping litter and things to consider in litter.  i found it helpful


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

I am using The World's Best Cat Litter as is what Sylvie was used to in her previous home. It is made from whole-kernal maize (corn) and is excellent in odour control and clumping. It is soft on a cat's feet and there is no dust. I had always used clay before but I really like the corn and wouldn't go back to clay even though it is a bit more expensive. (it is also biodegradable)


----------



## daewon73 (Sep 2, 2014)

*So Phresh litter*

Has anyone ever tried So Phresh litter from Petco? I'm wondering if it's decent litter..


----------



## bowserb (Aug 27, 2014)

I've read Scoop Away from several sources, so that's what I'm using right now. The Scoop Away website insists that it ships dust free and that any dust is from shipping and handling breaking up the granules. Maybe, but it is dusty. My new plan is to take new boxes of the stuff and de-dust it by pouring it (outside of course) from a couple feet up into a 5 gallon can, then pouring it back into the box, hoping that the two pours will reduce the dust.

Otherwise it works pretty well, and the kitty is fascinated when I scoop it out. I have a corner covered tray, and twice a day I remove the top and scoop into a Litter Genie (+1 positive vote for that little appliance). The kitty runs and puts her front paws up on the side to study what I'm doing--unearthing all the stuff she worked so hard to hide. If the scoop gets too close, she swats at it with her paw. I finally learned to stop using a liner, and now everything is easier, except for a deficiency with the scoop. That will be in a separate thread, as I don't wish to hijack this one.

As to odor, not bad, but the litter box is in the laundry room and I have a TrueAir filter running there 24/7. It works pretty well and can be used with or without fragrance chips. It has 3 activated charcoal filter elements and a two speed fan, which I generally have on the low speed, where it is very quiet. Here's a link: Amazon.com - Hamilton Beach TrueAir Room Odor Eliminator - Air Purifiers


----------



## ezmeray (Nov 8, 2012)

Dr Elsey's Cat Attract Litter---great litter in general, plus it possibly helps with consistent litter box usage.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hmmm, I hardly ever go to Petco anymore, so I haven't heard of it until you mentioned it. I've looked it up though, and it seems they've just changed their store brand litter to this "So Phresh"? If it's not dusty, I'd probably try their unscented one, perhaps in the future.

Cute kitty in your avatar, btw!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> Hmmm, I hardly ever go to Petco anymore, so I haven't heard of it until you mentioned it. I've looked it up though, and it seems they've just changed their store brand litter to this "So Phresh"? If it's not dusty, I'd probably try their unscented one, perhaps in the future.
> 
> Cute kitty in your avatar, btw!


This was in response to the poster who asked about anyone using "So Phresh" litter from Petco *before* it got moved to the clumping litter thread! Somehow the order got mixed up, though, so it looks confusing to read, lol.


----------



## PollyKitten (Sep 24, 2014)

I used Arm and Hammer Double Duty. We live in a small townhouse but I never smell anything. It clumps very well also. Make clean up a breeze. I also use litter genie litter disposal. It takes 2 minutes to clean in the morning and at night


----------



## bowserb (Aug 27, 2014)

Update on Scoop Away dust. The mfr claims it ships dust free but may get bounced and knocked around in shipping and handling. Maybe. I tried pouring it back and forth between the litter box and a 5-gallon pail three times. Each time it produced a small cloud of dust. The litter scoop still kicks up a little dust, so I'm not sure the pouring helped. While some dust blew away, the pouring may have broken up bits further creating as much dust as I was removing.

Incidentally, I'll have an update in the Scoop thread today as well, now that I have three more to test. One at first glance looks like the clear winner.


----------



## tweeters (Jan 12, 2014)

I use arm and hammer and I love it. I keep two litter boxes (one medium size and one tiny) in my bedroom and unless I totally space on scooping I can never smell anything. By the way I'm super lucky to have two cats who will use a pretty dirty litter box bc I have a fairly inconsistent schedule and will sometimes go 4-5 days without scooping by accident! Still no smell! Honestly, that's part of the problem...if I can't smell it, I'll forget to scoop it!


----------



## ArtNJ (May 18, 2011)

howsefrau32 said:


> For me, the best clumping litter is also the most dustiest of all of them. Scoop Away. It is great, but when you first pour it, it's a dust cloud. It's awful. But it does settle, after a few minutes. I have found it to be the best clumping stuff. I buy the 35 pounds, that has 2 boxes in one bigger box, and put the entire thing in a large rubbermaid container. This stuff goes the distance. It lasts longer than any other litter.
> 
> I spend a FORTUNE on cat litter and canned cat food!!!!


This is the only litter my wife lets us use. I don't like to take care of it every day, and Scoop Away accommodates by staying tightly clumped. Arm & Hammer and Tidy Cats do not work as well if you have multiple cats and aren't religious about it. Or, in our opinion, even if you are good about it, Scoop Away is still better.

Its odd to read the post above which is talking about Arm & Hammer in the exact same way. Maybe we'll have to try it again.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Saying that a litter doesn't work well if you aren't good about scooping (for more than a day!!) isn't really a fair review. 

I don't see how anyone doesn't scoop at *least* twice a day.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't really understand either. I scoop as often as Leelu uses the box, usually 2-4x/d. It takes about 5 seconds, I really don't see the point of putting it off. If I'm home and I walk by the box and see that she used it, I scoop it. I really don't want her to walk in her poop and then track it all over the house so it's as much to her benefit as to mine. 
I use world's best unscented and it works fine for us.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Even when I had 3 boxes for 3 cats, I scooped at least 3 times a day.

I use Tidy Cats and I'm really happy with it. I get 20 lbs. for $5 when my grocery store has it on special.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah, it isn't it a fair review and it's _so_ not fair to the cats. Cats are very clean and I'm sure they don't like walking on pee and poop so they can go to the bathroom, but they don't have any other choice if people don't scoop the box. It's sad.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Agree with the above. Imagine having to use the bathroom but to reach the toilet you have to walk across feces and urine...in your barefeet. THEN the only way to clean those feet is to lick them.....

Yeah......


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Okay, I'm done with my lunch....


----------



## bowserb (Aug 27, 2014)

MowMow said:


> Agree with the above. Imagine having to use the bathroom but to reach the toilet you have to walk across feces and urine...in your barefeet. THEN the only way to clean those feet is to lick them.....
> Yeah......


I think our Sophie feels the same way--about having to lick herself. I guess that's why any time we accidentally leave a bathroom door open, she goes in and unrolls the toilet paper.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

:grin:


----------



## bowserb (Aug 27, 2014)

marie73 said:


> Saying that a litter doesn't work well if you aren't good about scooping (for more than a day!!) isn't really a fair review.
> *I don't see how anyone doesn't scoop at least twice a day*.


Agreed!


----------



## bowserb (Aug 27, 2014)

Update on Scoop Away dust and scooping. It must seem like I have too much time on my hands, even though I don't. I just like to get things resolved to the extent possible.

Scooping litter. From here and other places, I've concluded that Scoop Away is the best, although it is dusty. My own experience with it bears that out--it clumps very well. I bought at Walmart today a 38 pound package for $12.98. It has two inner boxes.

Dust. As a combination de-dusting and storage solution, I bought the following from Home Depot: Two Homer's All Purpose 5-gallon buckets at $2.85 each, plus one Homer leak-proof lid for $1.68. I dumped the 38 lbs of Scoop Away into one of the buckets. A fair amount of dust arose. Then I dumped the first bucket into the second. More dust into the air. By the fifth pouring, the dust was noticeably reduced. One more pour and then I put the lid on it. The two buckets fit one inside the other, so the storage bucket is inside the 2nd bucket.

If you have to carry the litter to the litter box, as I do, you may not want to store 38lbs of litter at one time. Luckily the two-inner boxes allow you to use just 19 pounds at a time. The second 5-gallon bucket will be used also as temporary storage of the litter during my weekly litter box washout. Pouring the litter back and forth does reduce the dust, in my limited experiments, at least. Storing the second bucket inside the first reduces floor space for storage.

From my thread on scoops, I reiterate my final selection was also not easy. Several runners up are hanging on hooks in the garage. My final selection was not a litter scoop at all. The Joseph Joseph Colander Scoop ($7 from Amazon) with the holes enlarged with a 13/64" drill seems to be the best. The holes allow clean litter to pass through while catching even the smallest clumps. The scoop overall is very sturdy, even with the drilled out holes.

That's it. I hope my excessive study saves some time for someone else who also overthinks problems!


----------



## Torsti&Tapio (Jun 5, 2014)

We use the Purina Max clumping litter (used for previous cat as well) and works well with minimal dust and odour. We scoop once a day (we have one 7 month old kitten) and he pees lots and of course always right after we clean the litter lol. He's kind of the opposite of the male cat stereotype of not drinking enough water...Tapio loves his water dishes


----------

